# New dog owner, HELP!!!



## Ryan90 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello everyone! As the title states I'm a first time dog owner. I grew up with cats my entire life (26 at the moment) and recently decided to get a dog. I read up on Goldens and did a fair bit of research before purchasing one but to be honest it wasn't smooth sailing at first. I quickly found myself asking more experienced dog owners for advice. My pup is currently 10 months old and it's by far been the best 10 months of my life. I've managed to teach him sit which works 90% of the time I don't have food in my hand and 100% of the time that I do. He also knows down when prompted with food. When we go for walks and I tell him to sit because there is a car coming or something it seems to only work half the time or after me repeating it over and over again. Heel is pretty much out of the question. He has two modes, walking by my side and tugging on the leash until he chokes himself repeatedly. He's super friendly to everyone but we do have a jumping problem as well. My girlfriend recently rescued two 3 month old German Shepard mixed and when my pup plays with them he always goes for the back of their necks. He never bites hard but rather kind of holds them down. I know he's just playing but sometimes it's a little too rough for the other puppies. He also has the tendency to trample them if they're in his way. I've taught him "uh uh" which is a replacement for NO since NO means nothing to him. He knows to stop whatever he's doing when he hears uh uh. When he gets really excited though I can't get him to listen to anything. He's slipped past the fence a couple of times and dashed across the road and nothing I said or did got his attention. One time he knocked down a little girl riding her bike in his excitement to play with her. We've also almost got fetch down pat. He'll fetch tennis balls and sticks but only until he's had his fill of fun, then he kind of just looks at what I've thrown and turns away. I don't know how much of his behavior is to be attributed to his age or pedigree and how much is to be attributed to my lack of skill in training him. I try to work with him for at least half an hour a day but I think it's time I asked for help. I love him to death but I'm not looking to turn him into a hunting or showdog or anything like that. I'd just love for him to be completely obedient, to be able to take him on walks without a leash and know that if something happens he'll come when I call him no matter the temptation. I live in Lafayette Louisiana and would be willing to drive a bit to work with a good trainer if anyone could suggest one. Like I said, I'm extremely new to dogs so any and all advice would be welcome. Sorry for the long post and thank you all for your time.

Sincerely, 
Ryan & Texas


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Have you taken him to any obedience classes yet? They really help you focus. For one thing, they are a great way for Texas to meet new dogs and learn what is or is not acceptable in dog etiquette. Also, don't forget that a ten month old is still a puppy, learning his limits. 
I honestly believe every new owner should read the sticky in the puppy section "Its a puppy, not a problem" here - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-up-1-year/380986-its-puppy-not-problem.html


----------



## Ryan90 (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow that was actually an amazing article. I never considered my puppy a problem, more a companion. I do understand that everything takes time and hard work I just asked many of the questions I asked because I didn't have a timeline. I don't know if my pup should be well on his way to being trained by now or by 2 years or by 3 or if it's essentially a lifelong thing. I'm definitely going to redouble my efforts with him. Currently looking into obedience training but there don't seem to be any good trainers in my area.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Where do you live? Someone here can help find a good trainer for you


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

You can try contacting your local GRCA (Golden Retriever Club of America) to ask for the name of a trainer. Other options would be to contact a local rescue organization. They will often have a list of trainers as will your veterinarian.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I love his picture, his smile is adorable! I'm no help in finding a trainer in your area, but there are lots of youtube videos out there to help until you find one. Some of the ones I'm subscribed to include Kikopup and Connie Cleveland (Dog Trainers Workshop). I also recently discovered Fenzi Dog Sports Academy which I've read excellent things about. I will be signing up for a class when the enrollment period opens next!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm not familiar with south LA but Caddo /Shreveport area has a Red River Obedience group. They might know if there is something closer. Houston or Austin might be closer and they have many, many training groups. Could be a trainer from Houston could connect you with a trainer to come your way. Good luck!


----------

